# LIVERPOOL VS SEVILLA TIPS & PREDICTIONS



## www.bettingtime.ru (May 18, 2016)

REASON FOR BETTING TIPS
Liverpool made a host of changes for their final Premier League game on Sunday as they pinned all their hopes on winning the Europa League. They need a victory on Wednesday to qualify for Europe next season after finishing in 8th position in the Premier League.

The 1-1 draw that resulted from Sunday's game made it four games unbeaten for Liverpool, although only two of those have been victories. Prior to that they put in a disastrous performance at Swansea when they lost 3-1 and were defeated 1-0 in the first leg of the Europa League semi finals.

This highlights a potential problem for Liverpool: They have really struggled outside of Anfield in the Europa League this season. Granted, a neutral venue is a bit different to going to a home team, but the fact remains that they have only won one of their away days in Europe this season.

Sevilla are the Europa League specialists. They have won the cup in their last two seasons and have won four of them in the past ten years. They beat Dnipro last season and Benfica the season before, and also won consecutive titles in the 2005/06 season against Middlesbrough and again the year after against Espanyol.

The Europa League holders aren't in the best of form at the moment though. They have lost three of their last four matches in all competitions and have only won two of their last ten outings.

Sevilla's path to the final included a thrilling 5-3 aggregate win over Shakhtar in the semi finals, which came after a penalty shootout victory over Athletic Bilbao after the aggregate score ended 3-3. Prior to that they dispatched of Basel and Molde.

Like any cup final, this will probably be a tense affair before opening up later on in the match. Both teams have defensive holes and have shown them in recent weeks, as well as in the Europa League this season. Liverpool have conceded in four of their last five Europa League games and scored in four too, and in all competitions they have only kept three clean sheets in their last 15.

Sevilla have seen both teams hit the back of the net in four consecutive Europa League games and have conceded in 13 of their last 15 games in all competitions. They have scored in 13 of them as well though.

This is making me lean towards a both teams to score bet, and odds of look very attractive to me. I'm also backing Liverpool to lift the cup for with a 2-1 correct score prediction.

HEAD TO HEAD
The final on Wednesday will be the first meeting between these two clubs.
STATS
Both teams have scored in 58% of Sevilla's games this season and in 54% of Liverpool's.

TEAM NEWS
Liverpool's Jordan Henderson and Danny Ings returned from injury on Sunday, but Joe Gomez, Jordan Rossiter, and Divock Origi remain sidelined. Mamadhou Sakho is still serving a doping ban.

Defenders Benoit Tremoulinas and Marco Andreolli and attacking midfielders Michael Krohn-Dehli and Jose Antonio Reyes are all still injured for Sevilla.

TIPS
Both Teams to Score
Liverpool to Win 2-1


----------



## JuliaBK (Jan 8, 2017)

I betted for Liverpool tho


----------



## Peter Portman (Jan 28, 2017)

Liverpool. According to statistics.


----------

